# to become a chef...



## emee (Jun 11, 2006)

so far i've read a few posts on here to decide whether or not i should go to culinary school. i have no experience in cooking but i grew up working in a restaurant (my parents are restaurant owners). i would like to go to culinary school to learn how to cook do i need more experience at a restaurant? i've been a waitress, dishwasher and cashier before but never a cook. is culinary school only for the experienced cook? 
i am majoring in nutrition and have some food science in my background..am i ready for culinary school?


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

In a nutshell, no, you don't have to be an experienced cook to go to school. Whether or not you're ready is purely up to you. 

What you do have to ask yourself is if it's truely a career you want to follow in your own heart. If so, then you're ready.

Being a chef is not for the weak of knees or faint hearted. It's a lot of hard physical and mental labor that is made easier by loving what you do. 

I've mentioned this before in other posts and something you might want to consider would be applying at national parks. 

I don't know how old you are, but if you want commercial kitchen experience you might want to try applying at one of the concessions like Xanterra. They are always hiring help. I gained a wealth of information working the kitchen in Mammoth Hot Springs. Death Valley just put out ads for instance and Yellowstone is always hiring. 

The pay isn't high, but they are paying you to train and they have perks, like your time off is spent recreating in a National Park. Plus they offer inexpensive meals and housing. 

School is a fairly expensive commitment and I found you can gain much of the basics working for one of these places. The exec chefs are more than happy to answer questions. 

Hope this helps. 

April


----------

